# Readmissions within 30 days



## lverellen (Apr 17, 2011)

If a patient is readmitted within 30 days of an inpatient stay for the same diagnosis what are the rules for coding the initial day for second visit the physician?  Any official source info would be helpful.


----------



## kvangoor (May 6, 2011)

lverellen said:


> If a patient is readmitted within 30 days of an inpatient stay for the same diagnosis what are the rules for coding the initial day for second visit the physician?  Any official source info would be helpful.




Are you a professional or facilty biller?


----------



## lverellen (Sep 12, 2011)

Professional.


----------

